# SENSORES DE NIVEL MILIMETRICO PARA AGUA



## Jorge Luis Rosero (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola a todos... Necesito q me ayuden con información sobre sensores de nivel milimetricos. Es para mi proyecto final, y quiero medir la altura del agua en un canal abierto q esta construido a escala y como comprenderan las medidas se reducen tanto q necesito trabajar en milimetros....
Q me aconsejan que clase de sensor puedo utilizar....


----------



## capitanp (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.schillig.com.ar/presion_fr.htm


----------

